# Do you get bored of skiing on groomers?



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

Let's say there is a poor snow year and woods are closed, no bump runs, everything is just groomed out. Do you get bored? Or can you enjoy a full day on the snow with nothing but just groomers. 

Yes, I realize that skiing is better than not skiing, but I do find myself getting somewhat bored after a few hours of nothing but straight groomer skiing, even if the runs are particularly steep.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2014)

Short answer, yes.

Long answer, I can be a bit more entertained on trails with interesting features.  Steep, narrow, winding, double fall lines, etc.  Skiing just groomers at Ragged is a very different day than just groomers at Cannon.  But even that usually gets old before the day is out.


----------



## Tin (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldn't bother going more than once or twice.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2014)

Nope.  I just love being on the hill sliding downhill, and can, and do, over the course of a season have as much fun logging say 30k verts of cord in a day as I do logging 30k verts of powder or trees or bumps.

I will totally admit that some days though are more exciting than others based on the snow conditions and terrain availability


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely not getting bored, love laying perfect arcs down on the groomers!


----------



## timm (Feb 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Skiing just groomers at Ragged is a very different day than just groomers at Cannon.



My short answer is no. I get so few days on the mountain I enjoy what's there for the taking when I can. 

If I was doing 40+ days or more it might be different or if we were talking about specific mountains exclusively it might be different.


----------



## Terry (Feb 21, 2014)

No. when there is only groomers it is time to work on carving perfect turns. It is fun to see if you can make it down an entire trail without  skdding a turn.


----------



## makimono (Feb 21, 2014)

There are ways to enhance the effect of groomers... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8y9cfoFwt0


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> *Let's say there is a poor snow year and woods are closed, no bump runs, everything is just groomed out. Do you get bored? *



  I can handle a certain number of ski days like that, especially pre-MLK'ish but after a while I would get bored.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2014)

If your getting bored on groomers you need to ramp up the speed and scare yourself a little.Nothing like high speed arcs.You think Bode and the boys are BORED ripping SG and GS turns?I think not.


----------



## lerops (Feb 21, 2014)

I love it all. Really.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 21, 2014)

I would probably get bored... Is this assuming no terrain parks either? That said its better to be outside in winter playing in whatever snow is around than not.

I would probably just start practicing my switch skiing and play slalom with the beginners and people falling :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 21, 2014)

At 70 yrs old i really enjoy ripping groomers , or laying down gs arcs , or playing around on the narrower, steeper , twistier groomers . Hell i just love being out there all day long having fun with my buddies and enjoying life on the mtn.

Attitude is everything how can there EVER be a bad day of skiing ???  :smash:


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 21, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Attitude is everything how can there EVER be a bad day of skiing ???  :smash:




This guy might call this a bad day or he has at least had better...


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 21, 2014)

As long as the mountain has plenty of vert I don't usually get bored.  However, a place like Sundown gets boring quick since you end up spending more time on the lift than on the trails.

If there's nothing but groomers available I just rip them at near Tunaspeed and turn any roller into air time.  I can have plenty of fun doing that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2014)

Depends.  For me it is about how much variety of terrain I can find.  Groomers are fun, but if there are only a handful of runs then yeah I might get bored.  Rarely do I ski just one type of terrain....that was a real problem when it came to looking for skis because there is not really a good "all mountain" ski anymore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 21, 2014)

I honestly can't take it. I would rather take gouges out of the bottom of my ski in the trees or skiing icy bumps


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 21, 2014)

I just have to remember to pack my ballet poles and I'm set!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's the same two/three/four trails, yes.   
If it's that way, I often look to free-range and go exploring to other ski areas, figuring I can at least find something new to put a little spice into the day.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> there is not really a good "all mountain" ski anymore.


Was there ever?   "all mountain ski" = "all season tire" = mediocrity in all conditions.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes. Bored, but all is not lost usually. If you're creative you can find stuff to entertain yourself in. On the extreme side of the trail is usually some scree piled up that makes for a little bit of a challenge to ski within a 2-3 foot wide section of the extreme edge. Icy bumps are most people's achilles heel, practice makes perfect, take these types of days to punish yourself there. Find choke points where all traffic converges, late in the day there will be skier pushed up moguls; avoiding all the people carnage is half the fun. Practice your short turns; good practice for bumps and woods. Make it interesting by counting how many short turns you can make within a given stretch of a run. Go back and try to beat that count.


----------



## DPhelan (Feb 21, 2014)

after moving back to the east coast in 07, i took up telemarking to stave off groomer boredom.


----------



## crank (Feb 21, 2014)

In a New York minute.


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Groomers only gets a bit boring at a small hill. But at a larger area where you can ~safely~ get up to scary speed, it's quite fun.


----------



## darent (Feb 21, 2014)

groomers are better than no snow!!


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2014)

Depends.

If the groomer is in good (i.e. soft) conditions, it's a joy to cruise around. And if there're many groomers of different features, I can entertain myself for quite a while. 

When I do get bored, is groomers that ski the same (i.e. Okemo). So much so that I can't even tell which groomer I'm on without looking at the trail sign! That, gets old after an hour or so. 

Some of us don't get the "high" from scary speed. So yes, groomer gets boring for those of us skiing it casually.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 21, 2014)

If you get bored skiing, you're doing it wrong.  This sport gives you so much freedom that, even on one trail, you should be having a good time.  Try going faster, slower, a different line, do the edge...whatever.  So, no, I never get bored.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 21, 2014)

ss20 said:


> If you get bored skiing, you're doing it wrong.  This sport gives you so much freedom that, even on one trail, you should be having a good time.  Try going faster, slower, a different line, do the edge...whatever.  So, no, I never get bored.



That's just a bad generalization. Everybody skis for different reasons.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 21, 2014)

If Im by myself then yes I can get bored. As long as I am with a friend though Im good to go.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I honestly can't take it. I would rather take gouges out of the bottom of my ski in the trees or skiing icy bumps



This.

Skiing groomers-only is fine for a few days early season. After that it's not worth it to me (and I can't afford it) to go unless there will be tree skiing or steep/unconventional terrain available.

I agree with MMW doubly, that everyone skis for different reasons. I have no desire to perfect my ice carving technique to the point where I can start to enjoy it. All summer long I dream of sliding and swooshing through the trees on soft powder or spring corn snow.

The only reason I'll go when the woods/steeps/naturals aren't open is because it's *usually* better than nothing.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> If your getting bored on groomers you need to...scare yourself a little....


See I do that already!  
I, with my soft 163s, can work on my powder turns as well as normal hardpack technique..but I love to work on my carving/scarving skills/exercises/drills.  Drills on groomed trails are never boring.  Always room for improvement.(for me..;-)).


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 21, 2014)

There was a time when I got out more where after the 5th trip or so to the same mountain it got kinda boring but still better than what I'm doing right now...stupid rain! :x


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 21, 2014)

At my local hill I would get bored skiing groomers fairly quickly.  My tolerance is higher if I have someone to ski with.  If I am at a bigger mountain that I don't ski often, I would make the most if it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (Feb 21, 2014)

the problem with going fast on groomers in small and mid size hills are the crowds. The patrollers, ranger/ambassadors get all over you when you ski too fast. I guess too much paperwork for them if something happens. Generally they're cool on mid week.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's white, it can be skied. You take what the mountain gives you. If you really want to get good and perfect your craft, you'll find interesting stuff to play in regardless of the conditions. 

Find the funkiest mank, crud, sun cupped, or crusted over snow you can. Usually, when there's noting but man made snow, just to the side of where the groomers run - ski that for practice skiing off piste.

Take up tele - ski in leather boots and straight skis for extra points.

Take up snowboarding. 

All this will make you a better skier for when the goods fill in - then you can shred the woods like the tin man.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2014)

The groomers were fun at Sugarloaf first tracks, wish I'd turned on Alpine Replay, may have hit tunaspeed. There's some long ass runs to the base there, freshly groomed, trail to yourself, perfect for high speed runs.

I must admit, I did get spoiled early this year skiing the Tug Hill, 3D skiing is so much more fun. Greek early season was a let down after. It's been an amazing February though, but as we East Coast skiers/boarders must always remember:



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Feb 21, 2014)

HELL NO, I dont get bored..I GET FASTER!!!!!


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> If it's white, it can be skied. You take what the mountain gives you. If you really want to get good and perfect your craft, you'll find interesting stuff to play in regardless of the conditions.
> 
> Find the funkiest mank, crud, sun cupped, or crusted over snow you can. Usually, when there's noting but man made snow, just to the side of where the groomers run - ski that for practice skiing off piste.
> 
> ...


But do I care to "get good" at it? 

It's NOT A JOB! 

(Nor am I training for the Olympics)


----------



## gladerider (Feb 21, 2014)

Groomers are sooooo boring. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> Let's say there is a poor snow year and woods are closed, no bump runs, everything is just groomed out. Do you get bored? Or can you enjoy a full day on the snow with nothing but just groomers.



Even the  flattest groomers have interest for me. I look at the terrain differently. I find fun in subtle changes in terrain, pitch, conditions, etc.  I enjoy staying out there for hours.
"Only boring people get bored." -R. Burke


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 21, 2014)

Scruffy said "_If it's white, it can be skied. You take what the mountain gives you. If you really want to get good and perfect your craft, you'll find interesting stuff to play in regardless of the conditions. _



abc said:


> But do I care to "get good" at it?
> 
> It's NOT A JOB!
> 
> (Nor am I training for the Olympics)



OMG, the things people will pick out of a post to rag on in this forum is astonishing, and tedious. Are you guys all on a knifes edge, just waiting to pounce. Maybe some of you need to ski more :lol:
:lol:  Hit a nerve there ABC. :lol:  If you feel that way, by all means ski it your way if that's what makes you happy. :lol:  Most people want to improve at the sport of they spend their time and money at, and skiing, like tennis, offers an almost infinite range of capabilities.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> OMG, the things people will pick out of a post to rag on in this forum is astonishing, and tedious. Are you guys all on a knifes edge, just waiting to pounce. Maybe some of you need to ski more :lol:
> :lol:  Hit a nerve there ABC. :lol:  If you feel that way, by all means ski it your way if that's what makes you happy. :lol:  Most people want to improve at the sport of they spend their time and money at, and skiing, like tennis, offers an almost infinite range of capabilities.


I wasn't "pouncing" on you. The title of the thread is whether skiing groomer is boring. To many of us, it is.

Is knitting boring? Probably. I don't know and I don't really care. But if I'm shipwreck on an island and a knitting kit is all I have, I think I can MAKE it interesting by telling myself there's a lot of intricacy I can discover if I "work at" it! 

But since I'm not shipwreck on a snowy island, I don't find "working at it" a good solution for a boring skiing day! There're quite a lot of other things a lot less boring than working at improving skiing technique.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 21, 2014)

abc said:


> I wasn't "pouncing" on you. *The title of the thread is whether skiing groomer is boring. To many of us, it is*.
> 
> Is knitting boring? Probably. I don't know and I don't really care. But if I'm shipwreck on an island and a knitting kit is all I have, I think I can MAKE it interesting by telling myself there's a lot of intricacy I can discover if I "work at" it!
> 
> But since I'm not shipwreck on a snowy island, I don't find "working at it" a good solution for a boring skiing day! There're quite a lot of other things a lot less boring than working at improving skiing technique.



Fine. As someone who is happier in the backcounty, or skiing the trees, or bumps, I don't particularly like skiing groomers either. But I learned from some great skiers to use what is there to advance, so that when mother nature provides, you can be ready to take advantage of it. There are a lot of other people reading this forum, and some of them are beginners or intermediates. Learning from others is part of what these forums are about. Sometimes it's just a simple suggestion that motivates someone to look at things differently. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2014)

As long as there's a good variety of trails and they're decently steep I can entertain myself.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Fine. As someone who is happier in the backcounty, or skiing the trees, or bumps, I don't particularly like skiing groomers either. But I learned from some great skiers to use what is there to advance, so that when mother nature provides, you can be ready to take advantage of it. There are a lot of other people reading this forum, and some of them are beginners or intermediates. Learning from others is part of what these forums are about. Sometimes it's just a simple suggestion that motivates someone to look at things differently. Take it or leave it.


  +1.  We are either role models or fools to every lurker to this forum.  So I write with the knowledge that I'm not just talking to you, but a 1,000 others.   BTW, I don't learn any new skills any more.  I just fine tune and polish all the bad habits I've accrued over the decades.  But I have fun doing it!


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2014)

billski said:


> +1.  We are either role models or fools to every lurker to this forum.  So I write with the knowledge that I'm not just talking to you, but a 1,000 others.   BTW, I don't learn any new skills any more.  I just fine tune and polish all the bad habits I've accrued over the decades.  But I have fun doing it!


That's the difference. I don't view the forum as a podium. I'm just one individual. What I write isn't wisdom, just my individual experience.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2014)

Depends on the mountain.  Mountains like Stowe and Sugarloaf with fast lifts that access big vertical and numerous trails off those lifts; I can enjoy for a full day just laying trenches.  Smaller areas or more "pod" type areas, I might get bored a little quicker.  I've had several days of just groomer skiing at Crotched this season that I usually bag after about three hours. If I didn't have a pass there and was buying a day ticket, I'd probably ski a bit longer.  When a small area like Crotched has it's trees in play and some bumps, I can stay entertained all day long.


----------



## crank (Feb 22, 2014)

I get bored but if there is nothing else available I will still ski.  Not as many days and not as long each day.  I will work on every little thing I can think of working on.  I will spin.  I will carve.  I will think about the my little toe initiating the turn.  I will ski the snow line fast and the fast line slow.  I will still get bored.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 22, 2014)

I get bored riding up slow chairlifts... they need to rip out all fixed grip lifts and put in SUPER FAST HIGH SPEED LIFTS!!!!


----------



## Euler (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't get bored...I shred


----------



## abc (Feb 22, 2014)

crank said:


> I get bored but if there is nothing else available I will still ski.  Not as many days and not as long each day.  I will work on every little thing I can think of working on.  I will spin.  I will carve.  I will think about the my little toe initiating the turn.  I will ski the snow line fast and the fast line slow.  I will still get bored.


+1

If it's part of a trip, which means I'm already there and the ticket is already paid for (the equivalent of being stranded on an snowy island), I will ski and "work at it". But I'll still be bored.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> Let's say there is a poor snow year and woods are closed, no bump runs, everything is just groomed out. Do you get bored? Or can you enjoy a full day on the snow with nothing but just groomers.
> 
> Yes, I realize that skiing is better than not skiing, but I do find myself getting somewhat bored after a few hours of nothing but straight groomer skiing, even if the runs are particularly steep.



Are you insinuating something?

NO! No. Yes. A bit.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2014)

Groomers are skiing nice at Wildcat today and the views on this sunny day are incredible.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 22, 2014)

Funny you ask this as I don't think I'd been able to answer this before this season. Yes!

Groomers have their place, and I do thoroughly enjoy them if I'm spent from skiing the tougher stuff earlier in the day, but with that said if all a ski area has open are groomers, I will be bored, especially on alpine, which I why I tele ski in the early season. I was at Winter Park the day after they opened this season (November 18th, I think), and all they had open were 3 groomed greens. Even on tele, which I am maybe an advanced intermediate, I was bored. If I can get a little bit of speed (30-35mph) I won't be as bored. But like others have said, I will try to mix it up and maybe carve, or make really quick turns, to alleviate the boredom. Even on tele I will get bored though, because I can turn fine on blues, it's only when I get on UNGROOMED steeper terrain that I have trouble initiating quick turns, which is what I'm really trying to work on.


----------



## boston_e (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll echo what many have said on here.  I would prefer a variety of terrain, but if all there is to be had are groomers than I'll still fully enjoy the day.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2014)

Getting bored on the cord is a sure sign that you're skiing Okemo.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

There was enough chop and ice last night to keep things interesting!


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm actually interested in starting tele specifically to make groomers more interesting, while my wife continues to improve her skiing ability.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, I get bored skiing strictly groomers.  It doesn't help that I can't carve a real turn to save my life. :lol:

If I were able to get more days in a year I'd probably "work" on my carving to make groomers more enjoyable, but I don't so I stick to the type of terrain that interests me when I am able to get out.


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't ski moguls or natural all that well (and that's being kind) so I usually stick to the groomers, but it definitely is more interesting when I can go off the groomed and get out of my comfort zone.  Doesn't take much skill to point the skis downhill and let them run.


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, but I'd probably still ski as many days as if there were open trails other than groomers just because of the seasonal nature of skiing. And I can find jumping points on enough trails to keep it interesting.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Groomers are skiing nice at Wildcat today and the views on this sunny day are incredible.


+1, only problem with skiing Wildcat on a bluebird day, not running off the trail into the woods staring at the amazing view in front of you!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> The groomers were fun at Sugarloaf first tracks



Most people said the same thing.  To me it was just okay.


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2014)

I find that 40-60% of my day is spent skiing non bumped non gladed trails.  I like the feeling of arcing nice fast edge turns.  I also like looking for rollers or other features that make a trail interesting.  Another, type of groomer that I like are the steeper, narrower trails that require few mistakes.  We often ski with others and that too makes it interesting.  Sometimes it is just fun to cruise around! 

So... no I do not get bored of groomers!

Based on some of the responses here, early season skiing must really suck!


----------



## herlich (Feb 26, 2014)

Rambo said:


> I get bored riding up slow chairlifts... they need to rip out all fixed grip lifts and put in SUPER FAST HIGH SPEED LIFTS!!!!



+1
Slow chair lifts will send me home before only being able to ski groomers would.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 26, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Getting bored on the cord is a sure sign that you're skiing Okemo.



HA!  Good one!

I'm having a good time as long as I'm sliding on snow.  I think the boredom sets in when I feel like I'm on the lift more than the trails.  Days like that are when I'm glad most areas have decent parks these days.  I've never been big on park stuff.  I'd rather be in the woods or on some gnarly lines.  If that stuff isn't open, I'll hit the park to work on skills that will help next time I'm where I'd rather be.  Getting comfy in the air, on bumps, or sliding rails will help when you're hucking cliffs, ripping glades, or sliding bent over trees.  :grin:


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 26, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Getting bored on the cord is a sure sign that you're skiing Okemo.



Not if they're 100% open.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2014)

While I certainly prefer ungroomed trails, bumps and trees I don't think I've ever gotten bored when I'm skiing. A couple of years back in that horrible snow season, not only was I limited to groomers through the first part of February, it was all on one way down at Magic... the slogan "I'm thinking Trick to Showoff" was born that year. I still had fun and would lay huge rails one run and then short turns the next and keep mixing it up which kept it fresh.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Groomers are FUN! So is powder! Usually, it's pow day first day after storm, then fun great packed pow groomers


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> I find that 40-60% of my day is spent skiing non bumped non gladed trails.  I like the feeling of arcing nice fast edge turns.  I also like looking for rollers or other features that make a trail interesting.  Another, type of groomer that I like are the steeper, narrower trails that require few mistakes.  We often ski with others and that too makes it interesting.  Sometimes it is just fun to cruise around!
> 
> So... no I do not get bored of groomers!
> 
> Based on some of the responses here, early season skiing must really suck!



I'm about 50-50 groomers/non groomers.  Always start the day on cord, gets the blood circulating and wakes up the muscles and a lot of times its about waiting for good old Mr Sun to work his magic on the non-groomed and bumps.  (This past weekend was a good example). Wife has had her knee rebuilt so she prefers groomers for the most part, but recently has been joining me in lower angle bumps and doing quite well I might add.  She even said she is starting to see why we (me and some others who ski with us) enjoy them so much.   Do I get bored of them, it depends.  Early season no, too many muscles to work back into shape from the off season.  After about 10 days on the home bump I definitely hope and look for bumps.  Most of our major skiing up north and out west is done in the later part of the season so I guess I would be disappointed if there was nothing but groomed but even in the worst winter like 11-12 we found bumps and some trees.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2014)

Boring...although a day on groomers beats a day on the job...just got back from Switzerland..worst groomers on earth...and that's all they ski over there..had the pow..all to our selves...very...weird...


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Most people said the same thing.  To me it was just okay.



I really enjoy first tracks but it's partially because being the first down a groomer is different than a typical all-day groomer. 

Also, it's something unique and different, grabbing multiple runs within an hour and zero wait on the lift.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2014)

Then Solitude Utah...or Plattekill is the place to be...


----------



## fahz (Feb 26, 2014)

No, I like to ski.  Lift lines kinda bring me down or the early season white ribbon of death.  I dabble in trees, bumps, terrain parks but will lap those groomers all day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2014)

kingslug said:


> Then Solitude Utah...or Plattekill is the place to be...



+1 their might some fun timew here .I get bored of non Roxbury NY terrain. Skis are shot because of my iff trails skiing so happy about that because of fun factors.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

Nick said:


> I really enjoy first tracks but it's partially because being the first down a groomer is different than a typical all-day groomer.
> 
> Also, it's something unique and different, grabbing multiple runs within an hour and zero wait on the lift.



That was the good part.

Don't get me wrong, it was fun, just wasn't the highlight of my weekend like a lot of people.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2014)

For me, the appeal of skiing First Tracks at Sugarloaf and letting them rip has a lot to do with the terrain.  The terrain off the Superquad IMO is the best terrain in New England to completely let the skis fly.  It's basically my tunaspeed moment of the winter.  I don't ever come close to skiing as fast as I do during that first hour on empty trails that wide with such a consistent pitch.  That's what's fun about it for me.  Wish I had a set of Race Stock Super G skis for that hour.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty much everywhere in the northeast saw rain last Friday.  The woods are toast until the next snowfall so from last weekend on it's been all groomers and I don't see a change in sight for this weekend.  It's carving snow and I'll have a blast testing my limits in tighter arcs and on steeper terrain.  I can still skid a turn on the steeps or if I turn quicker than the radius I've flexed my boards to so there's plenty of skill to be gained.  Enjoy it!


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2014)

If you are bored on groomers then this weekend will be tough for you but I will have fun on them just the same! However I am told the woods are in play at Jay Peak which is where we are making turns this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you are bored on groomers then this weekend will be tough for you but I will have fun on them just the same! However I am told the woods are in play at Jay Peak which is where we are making turns this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Heading up to Smuggs this weekend and it looks like they are slowly opening the trees back up. I think it will be fine up north but I will report back.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It's basically my tunaspeed moment



See how we've changed the English language? That's power!


----------

